# New Catholics Welcomed at Easter



## Scott (Apr 17, 2006)

The Roman Church traditionally receives new members and performs baptism on Easter. A local paper had this article: New Catholics are welcomed at vigil.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't really have a comment about the new Catholics, but seeing the Ft. Worth Star=Telegraph brought back fond memories. It's the newspaper I read for over three years when I was going to seminary.


----------

